# "Looking to the Future" Winner



## candid petunia (Feb 24, 2013)

The winner of this month's challenge is Hemlock, for his entry Unlimited. Hemlock will receive the Laureate award, and he also gets to choose a prompt for the next challenge.

Congratulations, Hemlock!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, *candid petunia.


*I don't really know how to respond about my win since it's my first time, but...

I want to thank the people who voted for me. For now, I could only promise better pieces in the future in order to not disappoint you guys. The other entries I were up against were beautiful and thought provoking in their own right - if not better constructed than mine. They also deserve to be commended for a job well done.


Since I am tasked to provide the prompt for the March Challenge (where my birthday falls), I chose... 


*"Death and Rebirth"*

I desire to see your thoughts on matters pertaining to the cessation and eventual revival of anything, be it conceptual or physical.


Again, my warmest thanks to all the participants and voters. I shall strive to live up to your expectations. :salut:

_Maraming salamat!_


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done Hemlock -a worthy winner


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

You have my gratitude as well, *pigletinportugal. *May your works continue to be inspirational to others as well.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations, Hemlock! Well done!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, *Gumby*! See you all in the next challenge! :bomb:


----------



## Travers (Feb 24, 2013)

Many congratulations Hemlock for that well won award.

I can't wait to join in with the next challenge that you've set!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## toddm (Feb 24, 2013)

congrats Hemlock : ) 

I'm already thinking along the lines of your next prompt - see you there
---todd


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! Best of luck!:cookie:


----------



## genevieve (Feb 24, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I shall strive to live up to your expectations. :salut:



and so you shall, indeed ... and with an award! ... yay! ... i especially liked these lines:

"The answers evaded me
in a future I didn't know"


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, *genevieve*! I hope you'll join the next challenge! :mushroom:


----------



## Leyline (Feb 24, 2013)

Good job, Hemlock! Congrats. Nice prompt, too.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, *Leyline*! I'm looking forward to your next piece as well! :-D


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2013)

Kudos on acing your challenge debut! Well done, Hemlock!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you, *Chester's Daughter*! I can't really find the right words to say right now. I'm a bit overwhelmed so I'll just keep on writing quality pieces to compensate. :hi:


----------



## Cran (Mar 23, 2013)

Hemlock has been stripped of the win after the discovery of serious cheating by way of multiple sock puppet accounts and vote-stacking. 

The true winners, who were cheated out of their moment, were *Leyline* and *toddm*.


----------

